# Avon Tech M550 A/S



## hlcamp (Dec 21, 2004)

How do these tires handle in winter weather driving - snow/ice. I live in Iowa so snow depths can get into the feet range! I don't expect to 4-wheel in my Altima SE-R but need to replace my Bridgestone Potenza tires cause they have NO traction whatsoever...

Thank you,
Herb.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i would suggest soe snow tires and a new set of cheap ass wheels just for the winter


----------

